# stuck



## ellis (Jan 8, 2014)

so hey,
i'm new here, not really sure how this works, but anyway:










I'm drawing this. Only, i'm sooo bad at shadowing (is that an english word?). 
Because if I use soft ones, it always looks too blurred out and hard ones look nog finished yet and I never find a right way inbetween...
Advice?

and, background? What shall I do with it? Just leave it white?


----------

